# NEED RENTAL ASAP- Orlando, FL / Kissimee, FL



## Daddyof6 (Nov 6, 2015)

looking for 2bedroom checking in tomorrow (11/7) for a week!!


----------



## AmexBlack (Nov 6, 2015)

*Renter is Looking for a $350 Rate*

Hi Tuggers,

Just a heads up to save people some time, the renter above is looking for a rate of $350 per week for a 2 bedroom.   If anyone has any cancellations or fixed weeks they can't use, then please reach out above.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 6, 2015)

[This would be a good message to send privately.]


----------



## am1 (Nov 6, 2015)

AmexBlack said:


> Hi Tuggers,
> 
> Just a heads up to save people some time, the renter above is looking for a rate of $350 per week for a 2 bedroom.   If anyone has any cancellations or fixed weeks they can't use, then please reach out above.



thanks always good to know


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2015)

Gee, lemme think of places I'd like to '*NEED*' to go for $50/night for 2 bedrooms.


----------



## dominidude (Nov 7, 2015)

You just can't have it good, cheap AND fast.


----------



## silentg (Nov 7, 2015)

dominidude said:


> You just can't have it good, cheap AND fast.


Wow, I can think of so many replies to that statement!


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2015)

Daddy of 6

Go to the Hot Weeks rental site at Platinum Interchange and pick up
one of their $149 or $299 weeks. Call them and see if there are more 2 bd or get two $149 weeks at Magic Tree.

You've been doing this for a long time, weren't you looking for a longer term rental?


----------

